# Blueface Does Dallas!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Anyone in Dallas near the airport?
Anywhere around there to smoke a stick?

Will be in Dallas for one night on 2/21 which I should be free to go smoke a storm and then I am back the following week for three nights. Might be free on 2/28.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I should be good for at least one of those nights, Carlos. Are you going to be around DFW or Love?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> I should be good for at least one of those nights, Carlos. Are you going to be around DFW or Love?


DFW, at the Marriott.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> DFW, at the Marriott.


Good deal. There's a good place to smoke in Grapevine not too far from there (don't listen to OpusEx--I got lost taking him there and we drove in circles for forty-five minutes ).


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

The Blueface Tour! Have fun...like Carlos rolls any other way.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I am in North Dallas and would cherish the Opp. to meet such distinguished members of the Jungle. Please, no hazing of the newbies.

Let me know a place and time.

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I work in Irving, not far from DFW. LEt me know when you are going to be around. I usually hang at Up In Smoke in Irving Park. There is also Arlngton Cigars, which is a bit further away, but much larger


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

3 hours away for me.....just how dedicated am I???? Hmmmm.....


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
I am open for either week.
The first week is just a one nighter that I am in town but am alone so easier to get away.
The second week I am with a group but have no problem blowing them off for one night to meet and hang out with fellow BOTLs.
Let me know what works best for all.

Aaron,
Dude, would love to meet and hang out with you but man, that is three hours there and three back. That is nuts but then again, I seem to know that about you already.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

If it were closer to the weekend, I'd be all over it!


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Heck I'll be in Ft Worth the week of the 26th and can probably get away one evening to herf with some BOTL's. We need somebody in Dallas to just line out a location and time. It looks like there are 4-5 possible gorillas atm, I know Trudy (ttours) is a member of a club with a smoking room but I don't know what size facility they have or what kind of rules and its in Addison which would be a pretty long drive from DFW.

The place in Grapevine that croatan mentioned would probably be the closest if my Dallas geography serves me correctly. Somebody throw out a date and place to see if it sticks.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be in dallas from next Wednesday through that next Monday.. I am totally down!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sounds like we have a couple possibilities, each week.
Lets land on a date or dates.

Next week has Wednesday only for me but the following, I have Monday through Wednesday nights.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Your original post identifies the 28th as your only available night, if that is correct then we only need to nail down a location and the herf is on.:ss


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

If the masses are moving to the 28th I would still be willing to go for both open dates to avoid you flying solo. My place is in Addison which is a tad of a drive from the airport. I am up for the 21st but have only lived here for about 2 months so I dont know a lot of places to convene and during my childhood did not seek out cigar friendly establishments. My how things have gone full circle.

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

okierock said:


> Your original post identifies the 28th as your only available night, if that is correct then we only need to nail down a location and the herf is on.:ss


Actually, I am in town this coming Wednesday night for one night.
Then I return the following week, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday nights.
Any of those four is good with me.

Lets come up with a consensus of what is good for all.
Wednesday 2/21 is coming this week.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Actually, I am in town this coming Wednesday night for one night.
> Then I return the following week, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday nights.
> Any of those four is good with me.
> 
> ...


Ah now I get where the misunderstanding is, I was thinking you were looking to herf on the 21st and then again on one of the nights the following week. I think ttours was offering to pick you up on the 21st if you were going to be stuck in the hotel.

I am only in Ft. Worth for the week of the 26th but my schedule is flexible for most of those nights.:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

okierock said:


> Ah now I get where the misunderstanding is, I was thinking you were looking to herf on the 21st and then again on one of the nights the following week. I think ttours was offering to pick you up on the 21st if you were going to be stuck in the hotel.
> 
> I am only in Ft. Worth for the week of the 26th but my schedule is flexible for most of those nights.:cb


actually, both weeks would be fine. One night each would work if necessary. I am out of town, nowhere to go at night.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

As it stands now, I'm still good for both dates.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> As it stands now, I'm still good for both dates.


Me too.
What works best for all?
Any who prefer this coming Wednesday, please post.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok. I am in for sure! I will get into Dallas between 5-6ish. I am not sure exactly where I am staying yet. I know it is in Dallas somewhere I am 100% down and will drive anywhere to herf it up. I'll post back here as soon as I know where I will be. I'll have to google map the place we are going to meet because I know JACK about getting around in Dallas..:hn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mrbl8k said:


> Ok. I am in for sure! I will get into Dallas between 5-6ish. I am not sure exactly where I am staying yet. I know it is in Dallas somewhere I am 100% down and will drive anywhere to herf it up. I'll post back here as soon as I know where I will be. I'll have to google map the place we are going to meet because I know JACK about getting around in Dallas..:hn


I am at the Marriott by DFW but will have a car so I can get around.
I get in morning of 2/21. I have a meeting until 4 or so down the street from the hotel and am free after that.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

To recap, appears 2/21 is best for all.
mrbl8k and I are both in town the same week, both arriving the same day.
I am only in for Wednesday and leave Thursday morning.

Here is who posted as a go so far:
mrbl8k
okierock
ttours
Croatan
BeagleOne
Blueface

Please confirm and whoever is from the area, pick a place we can hang out and post.
Would like to be able to Mapquest how to get there from my office and also be able to find my way back to my hotel that evening.
I may be able to pull off the night of the 28th also but since this coming week I am there by myself, and the following week I am in with a crew of folks from work (can always blow them off), rather try to pull it off on the 21st, in case the following week gets complicated.
Also accomodates Blake since he is in town this week as I am.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Blueface said:


> To recap, appears 2/21 is best for all.
> mrbl8k and I are both in town the same week, both arriving the same day.
> I am only in for Wednesday and leave Thursday morning.
> 
> ...


Carlos, you might want to pm jechelman as he lives there too and is a great gorilla.

scottie


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Blueface said:


> To recap, appears 2/21 is best for all.
> mrbl8k and I are both in town the same week, both arriving the same day.
> I am only in for Wednesday and leave Thursday morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking of me !

I'll keep checking here for any updates..


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Croatan had mentioned Ole Grapevine. It seems like a great spot, but has a private club. We would need to call and see how we get in. Appears they are open to at least 10, midnight if we get have a crowd. This works for me if we can get in. I have attached their link and directions.

Being a young chimp in the jungle I yeild to the decisions of the larger apes.

Let me know

TT:cb 

Ole'Grapevine Cigar & Tobacco
(817) 424-2326 

grapevinecigars.com

120 S Main St Ste 60
Grapevine, TX 76051


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

That sounds good!

Another Option..

I just got a message from Jechelman (lives in Dallas) and this is what I got from him



> Blake,
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the Dallas herf. I'm afraid I'm going to be tied up Wed evening but there is a chance I will be available. I'll watch the thread to see where the herf will be and make it if I can.
> 
> ...


What do you guys think about this place? If we can all decide on here I'll call ahead and try to get a corner reserved for us.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Las Colinas works for me.

Let me know

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

volfan said:


> Carlos, you might want to pm jechelman as he lives there too and is a great gorilla.
> 
> scottie


Thanks Scottie,
ttours reached out to him.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Coolriver is fine with me. I've actually never been there. 

The place in Grapevine I was talking about is a bar and grill next door to the shop that ttours mentioned. The shop has a private lounge but the bar (owned by the same folks) is open to anyone.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Coolriver is fine with me. I've actually never been there.
> 
> The place in Grapevine I was talking about is a bar and grill next door to the shop that ttours mentioned. The shop has a private lounge but the bar (owned by the same folks) is open to anyone.


Will leave it to you guys that know the area better.
For me, since I will have a rental, don't really mind.
Just need to know in advance so I can Mapquest from my office there and then back to the hotel, which I have never stayed in this one before.

Please post final location and address.
Look forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I say one of you guys from Dallas makes the call on either Grapevine or coolriver. You guys know the area and wherever you all feel most comfy is where we will go. So, just chime in with "the final answer" and I'll give it the good ol' map quest and see you there Wednesday night!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

After checking with location it seems that Grapevine is about 15min from DFW and about 10min from where I am going to be. Is the grapevine far from the rest of you guys? It seems that the grapevine might be the best choice for Blueface and I. what do you guys think?

http://www.grapevinecigars.com/


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Well we are having a herf on the 27th at Stafford & Jones in Richardson...it ain't too bad from the airport if you take 121 then south on Central. I'd love to come on the 28th, but I will be going to the Clapton concert that night.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Mowee said:


> Well we are having a herf on the 27th at Stafford & Jones in Richardson...it ain't too bad from the airport if you take 121 then south on Central. I'd love to come on the 28th, but I will be going to the Clapton concert that night.


I would love to come, but I am only going to be in Dallas through next Sunday.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Well, Monday night.
Two nights away.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Grapevine is good. I work in the Irving area so it is on my way home. HOw about meeting there at around 6pm?


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

GrapeVine it is then! 

I wont be able to make it until 7pm. I will be getting into Dallas at 6 and I need to get my things put away. See you guys there at 7:ss

GrapeVine address for you Blueface

GrapeVine Cigars 
120 S. Main #60 
Grapevine, Texas, 76051


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Don't go to Grapevine Cigars....cuz you have to be a member of the lounge to smoke there. Go next door to the Tap Inn. (It is right next door)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mrbl8k said:


> GrapeVine it is then!
> 
> I wont be able to make it until 7pm. I will be getting into Dallas at 6 and I need to get my things put away. See you guys there at 7:ss
> 
> ...


There it is.
I can probably be there by 6 PM.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok. See y'all at the Tap-Inn. I should get there between 6:00 and 6:30.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

croatan said:


> Ok. See y'all at the Tap-Inn. I should get there between 6:00 and 6:30.


ill be there around 7! see u guys tomorrow:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Is this the final list?

mrbl8k
okierock
ttours
Croatan
BeagleOne
Blueface


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I am only in Dallas the week of the 26th so I unfortunately will be unable to attend.

Have fun fellas.:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mrbl8k
ttours
Croatan
BeagleOne
Blueface


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

okierock said:


> I am only in Dallas the week of the 26th so I unfortunately will be unable to attend.
> 
> Have fun fellas.:ss


Yeah alas I couldn't make it due to schedule conflicts....BUT if you arein town next week cometo our herf on the 27th.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mowee said:


> Yeah alas I couldn't make it due to schedule conflicts....BUT if you arein town next week cometo our herf on the 27th.


I am going to try to make it to that one also.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I read the title of this thread and all I can think of is some sick ***** flick..

OK sorry ...carry on.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> There it is.
> I can probably be there by 6 PM.


get ready Dallas! Here comes the madman. Make sure you guys tear'em up. he is a Giants fan after all.

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I read the title of this thread and all I can think of is some sick ***** flick..
> 
> OK sorry ...carry on.


Richard, that is exactly where I got it from.
Borrowed it from "Debbie".:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> get ready Dallas! Here comes the madman. Make sure you guys tear'em up. he is a Giants fan after all.
> 
> ATL


Hey,
Don't rat me out.
I am headed right into the heart of enemy territory.
In fact, their stadium is literally down the road from me.


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Hey,
> Don't rat me out.
> I am headed right into the heart of enemy territory.
> In fact, their stadium is literally down the road from me.


Maybe I should drive up from Hillsboro and talk to you guys about a real football team...da BEARS.

Yes I am originally from Chicago and yes I know they lost to the <ugh> dolts.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok the Tap Inn it is. I have a place out in West Texas where the cows and the antelope play. I am heading out in the morning, cutting a cord of mesquite and finishing off a CAO Saprono and a gin martini straight up. I hope to hit the Tap Inn 6-6:30pm. I have okierocks power of attorney and I will be the one with pooh on his boots. How do I know who is who? Is there a secret sign or something or should I just start screaming when I walk in?

Looking forward to it. I have quit my job so I can make this Herf and both next week. A man has got to focus on what is most important. I could always get hit be a bus at anytime!!!

TT:cb


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

ttours said:


> Ok the Tap Inn it is. I have a place out in West Texas where the cows and the antelope play. I am heading out in the morning, cutting a cord of mesquite and finishing off a CAO Saprono and a gin martini straight up. I hope to hit the Tap Inn 6-6:30pm. I have okierocks power of attorney and I will be the one with pooh on his boots. How do I know who is who? Is there a secret sign or something or should I just start screaming when I walk in?
> 
> Looking forward to it. I have quit my job so I can make this Herf and both next week. A man has got to focus on what is most important. I could always get hit be a bus at anytime!!!
> 
> TT:cb


I quit me job too!

I just wish I could make this herf after playing with the cows and antelope.:cb

Oh, btw I have never seen a bus at the ranch so I think your safe, just look both ways at the four way stops.:fu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Really looking forward to meeting you guys tomorrow! I'll be there a tad later than the rest of ya! See you tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> How do I know who is who?


Here is me, on the right.
Not the greatest photo but helps.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=35515

One thing I have learned is that the folks from CS that I meet are easy to spot. We are the ones usually smoking a good stick and having a blast.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

This is me..

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/2535/cat/500/ppuser/5810/sl/m

If I look lost when I walk in please cattle prod me in the right direction


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm going to call Uniputt today and see if he can make it, as well. He doesn't check the boards that often but is usually good for a herf.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

croatan said:


> I'm going to call Uniputt today and see if he can make it, as well. He doesn't check the boards that often but is usually good for a herf.


Well, I don't check them as much as I used to, or like to!

Thanks for the invitation! 
I have been quite busy at work lately, and it looks like I'll be here until 8:00 tonight. I can't get out of it....and besides, making a few thousand dollars is going to hvae to take precedent. Also, I have company company coming over at home tonight for drinks and cigars. (I've got my own little herf happneing at home....:cb )

So as much as I'd like to be there, alas, it looks as though I can't. All you feckers just raise a glass of Redbreast Irish Whiskey in my honor, and puff a Cuban for me. (I'll be doing the same at home!!!) Tell Darla, the manager, I said hi.....I am actually a member of the cigar shop next door as well as the ones in Arlington and Addison. Try the food at the Tap Inn, it's actually quite good!

I just wish I had seen this thread sooner, and had a bit more notice!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Uniputt said:


> Also, I have company company coming over at home tonight for drinks and cigars. (I've got my own little herf happneing at home....:cb )


I guess my invite got lost in the mail


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Had a great day. Went to where the cows and antelope play, cut two cords of mesquite, enjoyed two cigars and a gin martini. Loaded up and headed to Dallas. Got a hair cut and the boots polished in Dallas and pulled out of the parking lot to only be slammed into by a truck. Crushed the whole left side of my car and slammed the head against the door.

I will no longer mention the bus as the bus is out there. I will reload for next week and the first round is on me.

Apologise all around. Second chances are last chances.

TT:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was a blast. We wound up being four: Blueface, mrbl8k, BeagleOne, and me. We shared some fine cigars, enjoyed a few beverages, and had a great time. Thanks, guys, and I look forward to next week when we do it again in Fort Worth.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

croatan said:


> Last night was a blast. We wound up being four: Blueface, mrbl8k, BeagleOne, and me. We shared some fine cigars, enjoyed a few beverages, and had a great time. Thanks, guys, and I look forward to next week when we do it again in Fort Worth.


ditto guys! You guys have completely F'd me up.. I am screwed, but I thank you for showing me "the way":ss


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

croatan said:


> Last night was a blast. We wound up being four: Blueface, mrbl8k, BeagleOne, and me. We shared some fine cigars, enjoyed a few beverages, and had a great time. Thanks, guys, and I look forward to next week when we do it again in *Fort Worth*.


Ok I'll be in Ft Worth next week so what is the plan. Maybe I can go pickup Mr. tours so he doesn't have an accident.:mn

Sounds like you fellas had a great time, I'm looking forward to next week.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Here is the pic of the four of us and our waitress.

T


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

okierock said:


> Ok I'll be in Ft Worth next week so what is the plan. Maybe I can go pickup Mr. tours so he doesn't have an accident.:mn
> 
> Sounds like you fellas had a great time, I'm looking forward to next week.


Next Wednesday, 6 pm at Del Frisco in Fort Worth.

812 Main Street
Fort Worth, Texas 76102


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

BeagleOne said:


> Here is the pic of the four of us and our waitress.
> 
> T


Can somebody gimme a left to right who's who on that pic?


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

okierock said:


> Can somebody gimme a left to right who's who on that pic?


Sure...

From left to right: Me (mrbl8k), our waitress, Beagleone, Croatan, BlueFace


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Guys,
Just got in town.
Thanks for hanging out with me Wednesday night.
I had a blast.
Lucky enough to then do it all over again with the Houston gang the following night.
Texas really showed me some great hospitality.
I enjoyed the smokes we traded.
Enjoyed the company, the food and the spirits.

Blake, sorry James and I messed you up but we had so much fun doing it. Nothing like screwing somebody up so badly. Seems rather than pushing you over the slope, we just picked you up and threw you.:r 

I may have a problem for Wednesday.
Since I am in a group, I think they have me not getting a rental car this time. Not sure. Need to see the paperwork.
If I don't have a car, is anyone close to where I will be staying? This time I will be at the Marriott by the airport.
Hopefully won't be necessary as I can find a reason to just go ahead and get the car.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll be at the Marriot Blackstone in downtown Ft Worth and would have no problem picking you up if necessary. Just let me know.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> Had a great day. Went to where the cows and antelope play, cut two cords of mesquite, enjoyed two cigars and a gin martini. Loaded up and headed to Dallas. Got a hair cut and the boots polished in Dallas and pulled out of the parking lot to only be slammed into by a truck. Crushed the whole left side of my car and slammed the head against the door.
> 
> I will no longer mention the bus as the bus is out there. I will reload for next week and the first round is on me.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your mishap.
We figured you weren't coming when they were kicking us out due to "last call" and the place was closing down. 
Had fish tank photos for you.
Hopefully get to see you next week.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Guys,
> I may have a problem for Wednesday.
> Since I am in a group, I think they have me not getting a rental car this time. Not sure. Need to see the paperwork.
> If I don't have a car, is anyone close to where I will be staying? This time I will be at the Marriott by the airport.
> Hopefully won't be necessary as I can find a reason to just go ahead and get the car.


Picking you up is no problem, I work in Irving and it is on my way back to Fort Worth. Getting back might be tricky, but we will find something that will do the trick.

Carlos, I had a great time on Weds and look forward to next week.

Tony


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Okierock,
Per your request, left to right:

Blake (mr.bl8k), waitress, Tony (BeagleOne), James (Croatan), and yours truly.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

croatan said:


> I guess my invite got lost in the mail


Nah, it wasn't much really......just an old friend of the family we haven't seen in quite some time. So it was just him and his wife with me and my wife. You didn't miss much, so don't shed a tear!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Car is undriveable, which is bad, but the weekend has been salvaged as I picked up a clown trigger yesterday and my first trade arrived today. There is sunshine in my tunnel.

Hope to get a second chance next week.

Looking forward to it.

TT:cb


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Okierock,
> Per your request, left to right:
> 
> Blake (mr.bl8k), waitress, Tony (BeagleOne), James (Croatan), and yours truly.


Carlos - did you swipe Dustin's camera? That is a tiny picture.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Carlos - did you swipe Dustin's camera? That is a tiny picture.


yeah Carlos - that one will be hard to photo shop!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> yeah Carlos - that one will be hard to photo shop!


Not my picture.
I left my camera at the hotel that night.
I think that was Tony's picture (BeagleOne).

You guys want better photo shop material?
Go to the Monthly Houston thread.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

So who is in for Blueface Herf 2? Tomorrow at Del Frisco in Fort Worth, 6pmish

So far:
Blueface
TTours
Croatan
Beagleone
Okierock


Maybe:
publicspeakingnerd


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

BeagleOne said:


> So who is in for Blueface Herf 2? Tomorrow at Del Frisco in Fort Worth, 6pmish
> 
> So far:
> Blueface
> ...


I love a herf I can walk to from the office! See y'all there.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Looked like a blast!! Blake, did you give your herf-a-dor a workout?


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

What is the address of del frisco's, I'm staying downtown and there is a del frisco's steakhouse here but I don't know if thats it????

I guess I could have read the previous post.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

6 pm at Del Frisco in Fort Worth.
812 Main Street
Fort Worth, Texas 76102

It is down towards the convention center. See you there!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

See you guys tonight.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

You guys have fun....instead of herfin with you I'll be at Clapton. (And sides after last night probably couldn't keep up.)


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

KASR said:


> Looked like a blast!! Blake, did you give your herf-a-dor a workout?


Big time. . I had it stuffed when I left there! My dad actually has it right now on a trip he took, lol! Getting a LOT of use! Thx again for that bro!:ss :bl


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Getting close to herf time. 

Anyone going to be there before six?


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

croatan said:


> Getting close to herf time.
> 
> Anyone going to be there before six?


I wish I was dangit!!!!!!! Smoke 'till they make you LEAVE!!!:ss


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

croatan said:


> Getting close to herf time.
> 
> Anyone going to be there before six?


I got my boss in town today, so I can't slide out until I meet with him or 5pm, whichever comes first. Blueface maybe on his way over as we speak.

T


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Getting close to herf time.
> 
> Anyone going to be there before six?


James,
Getting ready to leave Irving now.
Supposedly have about a half hour ride.
Should be there around 5.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Don't forget _PICTURES!_


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

They won't let me take any pictures in teh strip club, so we will have to do with the dinner and smokes pics. Opps, did I tell something I shouldn't have? JKp


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Uh oh..........it's gonna be get serious!:ss :ss :ss 

ATL


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

*Bombing in Del Frisco's Double Eagle Steak house in Fort Worth, TX.* Master hitman Carlos the Blueface, was last seen at the upper bar area of the popular steakhouse late last evening. He was seen in the company of Beagleone, Croatan, Okierock, Gordon and TTours. After several rounds of drinks, the massive bomb hidden inside the deceptively small metallic case was triggered by the suspect as they enjoyed the beat down of the Aggies by Texas in double OT. TTours and Gordon, who was collaterial damage, were seen leaving early into the evening, only to be taken down by random car bombs. Beagleone barely escaped with his life as a Cohiba Sublime pipe bomb detonated near his heart. No sign of Croatan, Okierock or Blueface, although it is strongly suspected that Blueface boarded an early morning flight to Atlanta. Services are being made for the victims for this weekend.

:cb


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Last night was a blast. While at Del Frisco's, I smoked a Trinidad Fundadore, Cohiba Sublime, ERDM Choix Supreme, and a Cohiba Esplendido, all thanks to Blueface. I gotta tell ya', getting into a one-upmanship contest with one of the Florida boys makes for an interesting evening.

We closed down Del's, then Okierock and I decided we needed one more cigar and another drink or two  so we went to another bar--tended by the boyfriend of our lovely waitress at Del's (Susie, not Betsy)--and closed that one down at 2:00. 'Twas a good night


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Bombed???

More like just plain herf schooled. Beagle's above post makes it sound like he was innocent... not the case, he hits me with a very nice very well aged AVO pyramid and a Pepin robusto that smells heavenly, both cigars new to me.

Croatan did take quite a beating but this guy also hits me with my very first 898 varnished(so I smoked it) and WOW I loved this cigar. Later a friend of mine (Gordan) shows up empty handed so I gave him a Padron, Croatan proceeds to hand him AND me 96' Los Statos Breve's(Gordan hasn't stopped talking about you guys and his 11 year old cigar). Next Croatan orders the best sesame crusted seared tuna I have ever tasted... man awesome stuff, I had to order another one, WOW again. Then there is this Blueface fella, I had started the evening off with a RASS followed by the 898 and now I'm looking at my very first ERDM Choix Supreme(so I smoked it) and WOW again, it reminded me a little of the 898 only significantly milder. By this time the Makers Mark combined with three cigars smoked one after the other has my head spinning but in a good way. The company was incredible these are some amazing botl's, just great guys. TTours and I were just totally gettin smacked around. I don't know what all these guys hit him with but I saw at least one VERY large cohiba headed his way and no telling what else.

Oh, Blueface got introduced to a Del Frisco's special which contains Blue Bell ice cream and a couple of liquers(instant brain freeze). I tried to explain to him that Blue Bell is not your ordinary ice cream and IMO contains crack or heroin or something because it's just plain addictive. TTour decides its time to pack it in by this time and he was followed later by Beagle, so Blueface and Croatan and I closed Del Frisco's. Before Croatan and I say adios to Blueface he decides I haven't been smacked around enough so he hands me my very first Fundadore:dr just plain crazy. 

Croatan and I moved on to another nice place where our former bar tender Susie's boyfriend is tending and finish the nubs of our cigars. There was no reason to stop there, so i'm digging around amongst my cigars and Croatan tells me to "smoke that breve", but I had promised Gordan that I would wait till we could smoke em together. Croatan hands me ANOTHER:gn . This cigar was:dr :dr , even with my pallet in the state it was in, I loved this gar.:cb 

My head is still spinning from this amazing time with some great guys. I would consider this my first formal herf and I had no idea what was coming. These guys are nuts and all I can say is... 

Thanks guys, I have truly been humbled by your generosity. 

Thanks.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Don't some of you guys go pointing the finger at me here as if though I was the only culprit.
Chit was flying all over.
BeagleOne did hitting of his own.
Croatan laid a beating on me. For every shot I hit him with, man fired back nasty!
Amongst the *many* cigars James gave me, the H.Upmann Mag 50 EL was stellar. He also threw my way a R&J '01 Robusto EL that I am planning on smoking tomorrow.
I truly enjoyed my two herfs with the folks from the Dallas area and look forward to another in the coming months when I do in fact have to return there again.
Great guys!
Great food!
Great spirits as James and I did Johnny Green (followed by that ice cream drink that was awesome!)
Great smokes!
Thanks a bunch for the great hospitality.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had one hell of a :ss 

I am jealous!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Photo to come as soon as I can download it.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Finally!!!
Here are pics.

Here is the Dallas Pt 2/DelFrisco's gang:
Left to right:
Croatan, BeagleOne, Blueface, Okierock, (sorry, forgot), and ttours.










Here is Mark (ttours) thrilled to see me and be in my presence :r .


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

First off his name is Gordon, but larger point is where are Nikki and Paris Hilton. I could have sworn they stopped by if only for a moment.

TT:cb


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ttours said:


> First off his name is Gordon, but larger point is where are Nikki and Paris Hilton. I could have sworn they stopped by if only for a moment.
> 
> TT:cb


I couldn't resist it Mark.
When I saw that shot, just had to thow you in there.
I will make sure I post the real photo, the one "I cropped you out of", where you were actually with Nicole and Paris.
That was some shot of you and those two babes.
Just need to find it again.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

Man I thought I had a good time, but the pics prove somebody (Mark) was havin fun.

Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

okierock said:


> Man I thought I had a good time, but the pics prove somebody (Mark) was havin fun.
> 
> Can't wait to do it again.


I am having trouble remembering who was there, but anyway I want the pics from the till 2 am crowd.

Yeah baby!

TT:cb


----------

